# New dog question



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! It's amazing he hasn't had an accident if he's always been in a kennel!

I don't have much experience, except with foster dogs who have never been inside. 
I would say, just be gently loving with him and reassuring. If you have a fenced yard , maybe playing fetch outside alot will help him relax and adjust.
I'm sure more people with experience can give you some ideas.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

As for when Hubby goes back to work...

Have him and you and the kids go on walks or play all together over the weekend...then, when he is gone on Monday...you and the kids do those things with him while hubby is gone. This will reassure him that the whole family loves him and he can have fun (and be safe) with everyone. Another possibility is, have hubby wear an old shirt over the weekend that he doesn't care if Harley cuddles with...don't wash it, and then, on Monday you can put the shirt where Harley sleeps...then, if he does get anxious when hubby is gone, he will at least have his scent there to help soothe him.

These are not professional suggestions of course, just things that have worked for me in the past when a pet has a significant attatchment to one specific member of the family.

Hope it helps. 

Oh...and CONGRATS on the new addition...you need to post pictures for us to see.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Congrats on the new addition to your family,

It sounds like you are doing great so far. I would just spoil him and everyone really be hands one and love on him. Since you have 3 days until he goes back to work by then maybe he will be more confident. I do like the suggestion of he shirt with your hubby's scent. I cant wait to see pictures of Harley and give him a big hug from his new friends on the forum.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi and welcome from northern BC Canada. I think that Harley will be fine...he just needs some time to adjust. When I have taken other dogs in I always have treats in my pocket - they get to know that being around is ok and safe. I offer all the love I can and try and let them come to me on their time. I love the suggestion of your husband leaving a shirt for him. Please let us know how he adjusts - and all of you as well.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

it's gunna be fun having this guy learn to be a dog! - introducing him to fun, instead of kennel life. Food is the big motivator for my guys - maybe have someone other than hubby give him meals? treats when he comes inside?


----------



## harleysmom (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have been the one feeding him so far. He will not eat any treats. We have tried several different kinds. Eventually he will find one that he likes. I am not sure he ever had any. I will try the shirt idea in Monday. My house is a bit chaotic, so I am sure he is a little in shock..LOL

Today we taught him to go down the basement steps. There are so many things that I took for granted that he would just know how to do. It is kind of like having a puppy in a full grown dog body. 

We conquered walking on a leash and the steps in 2 days...not bad so far... 

I will try to post a picture later today, haven't had a chance to take any yet.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello and welcome! Congrats on Harley, sounds like a lucky boy to have yall. I look forward to hearing more about him and how he adjusts to his new lap of luxury in your home! Also look forward to photos too.


Happy 4th!

Tiffany


----------



## harleysmom (Jul 3, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone on our progress. Harley survived the day without my husband yesterday. I swear when he walked in the door after work Harley jumped up and hugged him. It was too funny...

So far only one accident in the house. But my MIL and SIL fed him hotdog at a picnic on Sunday, so I was not surprised. GRRRR....I asked them not to feed him anything, but they did anyway. 

He is not eating though. He has only eaten 2 bowls of food since Wednesday. Should I try a different food? I bought Nutro High Protein for active dogs, but it does not seem to be a hit with Zoey or Harley. I don't know what the breeder was feeding him, he just said it was a high protein food from the feed store. But did not give me a brand name.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update...I was wondering how yesterday was going to go. 
Sounds like it went well. 

Could you call the breeder and find out what he was eating before...and how often? That could help get you on the right track to getting him to eat regularly. As sad as this is, I have heard of kennels not feeding "nonproductive" dogs as often as they should...could this be the case for Harley? Maybe try feeding him a few small meals throughout the day (like you would with a puppy) just to get him on a schedule. 

Have you had him to the vet? I always figure that is a good suggestion when a dog isn't acting/eating like they should. *shrugs*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm glad most everything is going well. Maybe you can call the feed store and see if you can get some of his original food. Try mixing that with the food you choose to feed him. 
I would think that he'd start eating when he gets comfortable in his new home as well as good and hungry. Try exercising him more too. That'll increase his appetite. I look forward to seeing his pics when you post them. He sounds like a wonderful dog.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad your Monday went well! You might also try moistening their food and see if that helps too. They might just not like that brand of food, but maybe moistening it will help spark an interest.


Tiffany


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

harleysmom said:


> He will not eat any treats. We have tried several different kinds. Eventually he will find one that he likes. I am not sure he ever had any.


Have you found any treats that Harley likes? If not, try chopped up cheese or chicken. Most dogs go crazy for it.


----------



## harleysmom (Jul 3, 2008)

cinnamonteal said:


> Have you found any treats that Harley likes? If not, try chopped up cheese or chicken. Most dogs go crazy for it.


He finally ate a Beggin strip. He seems to really like those, so I am giving him part one when we come back in from a bathroom break that was successful. I think he just needed to feel a bit more secure.

I will try to figure out how to post a picture so you can see how handsome Harley is...

Thanks for all of the suggestions, it is really helping me out!! You guys are great!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

If he doesn't start eating kibble soon, I'd take him to be checked out. It doesn't sound like his previous owner was very "hands on", so I would want to make sure there are no parasites. An accident in the house is not that unusual after such a huge change, especially having not been an inside dog. I think it is great that you guys chose to give the big boy a new home  Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## harleysmom (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I thought I would post a final update. Everything is going extremely well. Harley is adjusting to the routines here great. Toady was the most relaxed I have seen him. Several times (in between naps), he came to me with the ball in his mouth. We went outside for a playing session. Then tonight he and my Bichon finally started playing. At first I thought they were fighting and then I realized they were playing. Zoey is small (12lbs.) but plays like a big dog. It was great. 

Harley is doing amazing off the leash. He seems to know the yard and stays right with me. Even with a street full of kids riding various things he stayed in the yard right by me. Goldens are such intelligent amazing creatures. I sure have missed having a slobber covered ball dropped on my feet!! LOL

I think we will all be just fine! Thanks for all of your words of wisdom, they really have helped. I have included a picture of Harley...I think....


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your new golden! I think you're gonna give Harley the life he deserves  You should be proud of that! I'm so glad he's adjusting so well, I knew he would, with a house, two big people who love him, AND kids! He'll be just fine.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

He's SUPER CUTE, too !!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

what a sweetie - very sweet smile!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Harley is a gorgeous boy! Love those big heads!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Awww... he's is sooo cute! I love his happy, smiley face.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that he's adjusting well. He sure is a handsome boy.


----------

